# 4,500 foreigners thrown out by hotels due to Luzon quarantine



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/1247905/4500-foreigners-thrown-out-by-hotels


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hopefully a follow up story on this with some good news.


----------

